# hi what slingshot is this?



## Seyter (Jul 22, 2017)

Give me details.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Maybe a Saunders hawk ?why is it still all boxed up


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

https://www.sausa.com/category.php?category=16


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

give me money.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Definitely a Saunders.That hook-up is unmistakable.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Definitely a Saunders.That hook-up is unmistakable.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The name of the slingshot will be in the pictured owners manual .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like a Saunders Falcon 3rd gen-not sure though.


----------

